# SC - VA Now Have CHP Reciprocity!



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

At long last SC and VA have signed a reciprocity agreement. Previously SC wouldn't recognize VA's because the VA class was 2 hours shorter than SC's. Now my wife doesn't need to get a non-resident SC CHP! Woo hoo! :smt033


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

good deal.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Excellent...:smt023


----------

